# What Did You Think of the AMA Awards Show?



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was so sure someone would start this topic today, but I have only seen one reference to it in the Good Morning Thread.  I didn't see it start to finish (after all the Bears were playing football), but managed to switch stations in time for some of the more controversial moments.  I've talked to several people today and keep hearing "I can't believe......."  So, some of my thoughts:

It was good to see Whitney Houston perform again, but she has lost some of the power of her voice and she looked spacey to me.

I love Adam Lambert, but thought he was pure trash last night - Way too out there for me    .

J-lo did a terrific recovery from her fall.

I'm glad Taylor Swift won Entertainer of the Year, but think it was a backlash from the way Kanye treated her at the last award show and was surprised it didn't go posthumously to Michael Jackson.

Anyone else?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You were watching the Bears? Did you see Devin Hester's bare butt? LOL






I didn't watch the AMAs (I don't watch TV) but did watch the YouTubes of Adam Lambert and Lady GaGa this morning. Adam's screeching was enough to make me turn the volume down. As for his performance, I think he needs more of a career before he starts pulling the Madonna stunts. He's going to burn through his 15 minutes of fame too fast if he keeps up like this.

I had heard of Lady GaGa but never heard anything by her. I liked "Bad Romance" but as I said on the other thread, what on earth was she wearing? LOL. She's weird and fetish-y but based on the one song I heard, I think she is talented.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Even though I'm a musician (amateur), I guess I'm from such a different generation than those people that it's like being from another planet. I lost interest in the awards years ago.

And stay off my lawn.   

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In general I don't watch any of the award shows: they're usually too long, too self-serving, and deal with artists/art most of whom/which I have little to no interest. I'll read a summary of the results later to see if any award-winners in genres that interest me are new names to me, in which case I may surf for samples to see if it's something that might pique my interest.

Also as a bit of a musician myself, I've never really been into the idea of artistic competitions/awards. It's unavoidable in our society, but I don't care for it. Perhaps that's why I've never had any interest in watching the various Idol-type and related music/dance/whatever competition shows.

Bah humbug, eh?  

And don't think you can play on my lawn after Mike shoos you away.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I was surprised the Taylor Swift won entertainer of the year.  She is a sharp, talented young woman deserving of recognition.  I just thought that MJ would be the winner.  Ah well.  I, too, was glad to see Whitney back.  But she has lost so much through her disease -- not too spectacular any more.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Lady GaGa put on a great live show there. breaking bottles on a piano was cool!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I understand Michael Jackson had a lot of accomplishments over the past few decades, but he did not do anything this year at all. You could say that he would have released something this year, but by the time he would have it would not have counted towards any awards this year for the AMA. I thought it was horrible that his family is stilling playing off him even though he is dead. I am just venting. The awards Michael Jackson received (or his brother) should have went to other artists.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some stuff was great, some good, some not so. I usually watch award shows like that for music performances. 
Taylor Swift annoys me, or maybe its just her by now really annoying awe shucks she does evertime she wins like she never wins anything  . 
And yeah, she totally needs to send Kanye a thankyou note. 

It was nice to see Whitney again but the song is way late 80's, early 90's. Good for her though. It still makes me sad to see her though. What a waste of talent. 

Love Eminem, don't like Alisha Keys. That New York song went on and on and on with the same verse. 

Jennifer Lopez was laughable and lip sync-ing which I cannot stand. Man/woman up and sing live, don't care if its not perfect when you have to dance, just do it. Which brings me to my man Adam  . Love love love Adam, loved his performance although the vocals suffered some with the moving around. At least he sang live. There was a bit Robbie Williams meets Iggy Pop meets David Bowie going on and I was loving it. 

Lady Gaga was awesome also and who the heck is Gloriana winning over her for breakout artist? Wah?

But yeah, its Adam that everyone is talking about.  . His album is awesome by the way. 
Now I got to check out Lady Gaga's album, I just been watching her performances to this point. 

And Shakira? Really? what was that hot mess. Lip sync again and just badly done. I know she is huge in south america and such, but she seems to have some issues breaking here in the US. 

Also loved Green Day. Few like them out there nowadays with all the rap pop teenie country and such. 

Overall I enjoyed it. It moved along nicely which is always good since its so long.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I didn't see all of the show. Like some of you, a much of the music just doesn't interest me. I tuned in to watch Adam Lambert, but I thought Whitney Houston still outperformed many of the singers on stage last night. I'm not a fan of the Black-eyed Peas, but my hubby likes them so I watched and I thought they were really entertaining. I love Adam's voice, but I don't think the song or the number brought out the best in him. So I have to wonder if the whole production was arranged primarily to get people talking and paying attention to him. If it was, he sure succeeded. Now, let's hope he can deal with it.

Debra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to admit that I was not a fan of Adam Lambert to start with.
And after his "spectacle" I will think only sadly of him whenever his name is mentioned in the future.
Why performers think they need to "shock" the public rather than make music, I will never know.
Yeah - I have heard about "entertainment" and "performing".
But music is a great thing and such trashy actions don't merit air time.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

LOS ANGELES, Nov 24 (Reuters) - An appearance by "American Idol" runner-up Adam Lambert on ABC television show "Good Morning America" was canceled on Tuesday, following the singer's sexually-charged performance at the American Music Awards.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't watch awards shows so prior to seeing this thread yesterday, which is when I went and watched the performances of both Lady GaGa and Adam Lambert, all I had seen was a summary type video that yahoo had linked to.

If I had watched Lady GaGa first and without having some idea of what was going to happen I might have found it interesting, I found myself hoping that she didn't cut herself, and wondering why anyone would sit close to a piano that was spewing flame and smoke, anything but interesting.

I didn't care for Adam Lambert's performance either of For Your Entertainment, not that I disliked what he did, it fit the song, and I love that he had the nerve to do what he did, it's just that the song didn't sound anywhere near as good as it does on his myspace (I love love love this song).

With that said, I had never paid any mind to Adam before now because he had seemed to be nothing more than just another contestant on American Idol, he's got my attention now, and based on the few songs I've heard (on his myspace and youtube) I was very very wrong about him, seriously thinking about buying his debut album come Monday.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> As for his performance, I think he needs more of a career before he starts pulling the Madonna stunts. He's going to burn through his 15 minutes of fame too fast if he keeps up like this.


I agree. I really like him, but that was a bit over the top for such a mainstream show. Having said that, though, it was no worse than some of the things others (Madonna) have done. Just trying a little too hard for my taste. It's almost like he's trying not to appeal to most of us.



> An appearance by "American Idol" runner-up Adam Lambert on ABC television show "Good Morning America" was canceled on Tuesday, following the singer's sexually-charged performance at the American Music Awards.


That was stupid. Surely he would've toned it down for a morning show. Besides, CBS picked him up - he was on their morning show today. And he did tone it down.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i think there used to be a time when the AMA awards actually was to award music performer talent...now days it's more and more a contest of pushing the limits of dramatic and or wierd behavior...i guess i'm just an old fogey.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> That was stupid. Surely he would've toned it down for a morning show. Besides, CBS picked him up - he was on their morning show today. And he did tone it down.


Yes, and apparently CBS flubbed it when they censored his kiss but then recycled showed the Madonna-Britney kiss from several years ago. From Towleroad:

_Earlier I posted the video of a segment broadcast this morning on CBS The Early Show, in which the network decided to censor footage of Adam Lambert kissing a male keyboardist during the AMAs and then showed the Madonna-Britney kiss moments later, appearing to prove Lambert's accusations that there is a double-standard in media when it comes to gay male imagery.

CBS has responded with a really lame excuse:

"We gave this some real thought. The Madonna image is very familiar and has appeared countless times, including many times on morning television. The Adam Lambert image is a subject of great current controversy, has not been nearly as widely disseminated and, for all we know, may still lead to legal consequences."_

Lame is right. Lots of interesting comments are posted, too.

http://www.towleroad.com/


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> "We gave this some real thought. The Madonna image is very familiar and has appeared countless times, including many times on morning television. The Adam Lambert image is a subject of great current controversy, has not been nearly as widely disseminated and, for all we know, may still lead to legal consequences."


Ironic, isn't it - if they'd show Adam's kiss more often it too would become 'very familiar'... Seriously, that's about the dumbest explanation I've ever heard.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

This could work in Adam's favor, for one thing it focuses on the kiss rather than his shoving a dancers face into his crotch (i.e. it has to be much easier to defend a kiss which is shown in all kinds of TV programming than it is the face to crotch move), it also shifts the focus from his AMA performance to CBS's blatant double standard.

Personally, I hadn't known that the keyboardist was a guy, nor had I seen the Madonna kiss before now (I went and googled it), Adam's kiss was much more passionate than the lame Madonna kiss indicating that it was a spur of the moment type thing, whereas the Madonna kiss had the sterility of a planned kiss between people that only did the kiss for the sake of getting attention. Perhaps it's the passion that scares CBS?

Whatever the case I think that I'm becoming a fan of Adam's and I haven't even gotten the album yet (Amazon says that I'll have it on December 1st), hopefully all this bother will draw even more sales from people that had previously ignored him as he's worth paying attention to, imo of course.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I was a bit dissapointed with this year's Show.  Kind of standard rehash.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Regarding Adam Lambert, I do think there is a double standard. Would I want young child to see that whole performance,  no.  I have personally seen alot more on TV that has offended me alot more than a gay man kissing. Again if I had young kids they would not watch alot of things.  But if I was trying to market him I would be jumping for joy with all the free press he has gotten.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm an old fogey and didn't know it was on until all the press controversy about Adam arose the next day.  I asked a friend who is an Adam fan what it was about.  She sent me some videos of him that I haven't looked at yet.  From what I heard, I wouldn't have gotten upset about it and he has since said that he's not a babysitter.  I'm glad that someone finally came out and said that.  If every prime-time program had to have a G rating, there wouldn't be much variety on the air.

Most of the awards shows are just too commercialized.  People assume that if someone wins that the winner is actually the most talented, best performer in his/her field.  It's more about making the winners more marketable and as a result commanding megabucks.

I'm a classical musician but listen to many other genres of music as well.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I DVR'd the awards and buzzed through them.  Whitney made me nervous...she is still so jittery.  The Adam ploy worked...it gained him attention...now everyone knows who he is.  Even negative press is still an attention getter; maybe even more so.  Gay, Straight or somewhere in between...something like that can put you on the map.  I'm not a fan of public displays of affection from anyone...but in the cutthroat business of Hollywood; I'm sure his people (his team) felt it would gain him some serious publicity; it worked...look, we are still talking about it days later.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm an old fogey and didn't know it was on until all the press controversy about Adam arose the next day. I asked a friend who is an Adam fan what it was about. She sent me some videos of him that I haven't looked at yet. From what I heard, I wouldn't have gotten upset about it and he has since said that he's not a babysitter. I'm glad that someone finally came out and said that. If every prime-time program had to have a G rating, there wouldn't be much variety on the air.
> 
> Most of the awards shows are just too commercialized. People assume that if someone wins that the winner is actually the most talented, best performer in his/her field. It's more about making the winners more marketable and as a result commanding megabucks.
> 
> I'm a classical musician but listen to many other genres of music as well.


Marti,
I understand your comments above about the G rating. But I don't believe that this show had an opening disclaimer saying that there might be objectionable content, so don't watch if you don't want to see it. So one could only assume it was a G show.
Adam did not have the right to change that.
Entertainment is business and he broke a contract.

As far as babysitting comment - too many people break the law and then indicate that the majority that made the law are wrong.
There is a limit - Madonna crossed over it and many (like me) have thought less of her (she didn't rank high with me to start with) after that action. So any chance that I would purchase her products ended at that time.
So also with this guy. I will never knowingly purchase his work.
There are too many people who are interested in making music to give my money to.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently the show was rated TV 14 and it was noted to have strong sexual content and potentially offensive language. The rating was shown after every break for an advertisement. Plus, Adam Lambert came on at 10:45 pm. So, I am not sure what you mean by he broke a contract? 


L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting that the discussion about the AMA show is almost all about the Adam Lambert "controversy" - I think he acheived much more publicity with his performance than he could have dreamed.  All of the talk seems centered around the kiss - I han not considered the kiss as one of the objectionable parts of the performance, the face/crotch fellatio simulations and dragging human beings around on a leash were, IMHO, much more disturbing for a major network (as opposed to cable or in a live concert) performance.  Besides that, his singing was lousy that night.

All that being said, I still love his voice and the edge he brings to his music.  I will continue to listen to him, I just won't be as likely to watch him.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> As far as babysitting comment - too many people break the law and then indicate that the majority that made the law are wrong.


What does the babysitting comment have to do with breaking laws? Further, since when did something being a law automatically make it right and just?



> There is a limit - Madonna crossed over it and many (like me) have thought less of her (she didn't rank high with me to start with) after that action. So any chance that I would purchase her products ended at that time.
> So also with this guy. I will never knowingly purchase his work.
> There are too many people who are interested in making music to give my money to.
> 
> Just sayin.......


An artist has a single performance that you don't like and you write them off forever because of it? Sounds more than a bit extreme.

Yes, Adam's performance was poorly done as his focus on theatrics completely undermined how well he sung the song, hopefully he'll realize that he shouldn't do anything in his performances that negatively affects how well he sings, and save the more theatrical material for his music videos.

With that said, you're proof of why artists/bands go to such an extreme with their performances. If people didn't put any weight into what is done on stage you wouldn't have people going to such extremes as they're not going to go through so much effort if nobody cares that they did.

Besides which, I went through your posts in this thread again, and it seems that you didn't care about Adam prior to his AMA performance, so why the theatrics? That's what they are, this great big show about why you don't like him because of his AMA performance when you didn't even like him to begin with.

If you want to judge his music without spending a penny then drop by his myspace page. There are five songs off of the For Your Entertainment album and a video for "Time For Miracles" which shouldn't offend anyone. http://www.myspace.com/adamlambert



crebel said:


> Interesting that the discussion about the AMA show is almost all about the Adam Lambert "controversy"


I find myself wishing that I had DVR'd it, never expected to be interested in an awards show, and the videos that are put up on youtube are getting removed which makes it rather difficult to watch the performances.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't watch it, but I have not been aware of Adam breaking any laws.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't enjoy the performance - more because he screeched the song instead of singing in my very humble opinion - if that had been the first time I heard him I would write him off as a lousy singer -- 

However - on the controversy - he knew what he was doing - he didn't do it in rehearsal so they wouldn't tell him not to do it - he IS out for controversy - he wants it and that is part of his act - it will always be a part of his act - but I sure hope he picks songs that he can do better in the future (as I said before his screeching was my opinion only - I know others may think it sounded fantastic  )


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I googled "ama performances 2009" and found some videos on thelifefiles.com.

Starting from the top. They had Lady Gaga, Janet Jackson, Shakira, Jay-Z with Alicia Keys, Rhianna, The Black Eyed Peas, Mary J. Blige, and Jennifer Lopez.

My overall impression after watching all of them is that most of it comes across as being way too overdone for the camera views they used, if they had a more panoramic view it might be more interesting as it would better capture what it's like to watch it from the audience, and of course, unless the music is pounding out of your speakers the experience isn't going to be anywhere near as close as to being there in person.

Lady Gaga: Weird and a bit boring to watch as a video, but I think it would have been cool to have seen this performance from within the audience.

Janet Jackson: The light show was interesting but beyond that I have to wonder about the absence of complaints regarding her grabbing one of her dancers by his crotch...

Shakira: Another one I'd have liked to have seen in person, I particularly liked the intro and when the dancers (or possibly stunt people) dropped in by rope. I do have one issue with it, which is the air humping Shakira and her dancers do. I've seen the video of her performance on David Letterman and I've watched her video for "Give it Up To Me", and both have that air humping thing going on. It's like, this is a standard part of the routine? Are you serious? She oozes sexuality so it seems silly for her and her dancers to do something so blatant.

Jay-Z with Alicia Keys: This was was a pleasant surprise for me. I don't like rap but Alicia Keys made it great, I love the "New York" parts (Edit: just to be clear, I mean the parts she sings *after* the intro), and I liked the music. I also liked the way that Alicia danced as well, it was subtle, like she was being moved by the music rather than trying to put on a show. Easily my favorite of the bunch.

Rhianna: She starts off her performance by being bound to a giant rotating X in a bondage outfit surrounded by dancers with guns and there isn't a peep about it? I liked the light show/background screens but that's about it.

The Black Eyed Peas: I'll start off with the outfit Fergie wore (I assume that's what people call her, I had to use google to find out her name). Is it just me or did anyone else think her outfit looked like a Playboy bunny costume minus the rabbit ears? Either way she looked silly running around like that, might as well have been running around in a French maid costume (not that I'm complaining about the view as she's very easy on the eyes, it's just that I don't know why a woman that has an abundance of sex appeal would feel inclined to try so hard). As for her singing, some of it was okay, some of it was outright painful. I liked the electronic parts of the music but my favorite part is when they become Nirvanaesque right near the end.

Mary J. Blige: I hate to mention you know who again but when I watched this one I could only think that this is the kind of approach Adam should have used.

Jennifer Lopez: I loved the intro (includes the "ring girls", my favorite part of boxing )... Ahem.  Anyway, it was rather odd to watch a dance routine with dancers dressed up as boxers. The standout moment should be no surprise, she may have fallen but I think it would be impossible for anyone to have recovered from it more smoothly than she did.

My favorite songs of the bunch is Lady Gaga's "Bad Romance" and Shakira's "Give it Up To Me".


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Adam Lambert had my vote on Idol...his range is incredible. I personally feel he was far better than the winner. IMHO he is the closest thing to Freddie Mercury, than well; Freddie Mercury. I would *love* to hear him belt out Bohemian Rhapsody...that song has so much range and emotion; I know he could pull it off. Sometimes he is screechy; but in some cases it's part of his appeal. He did an Elvis song on Idol that gave viewers goosebumps. He can do a little of everything...very diverse.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Interesting that the discussion about the AMA show is almost all about the Adam Lambert "controversy" - I think he acheived much more publicity with his performance than he could have dreamed. All of the talk seems centered around the kiss - I han not considered the kiss as one of the objectionable parts of the performance, the face/crotch fellatio simulations and dragging human beings around on a leash were, IMHO, much more disturbing for a major network (as opposed to cable or in a live concert) performance. Besides that, his singing was lousy that night.
> 
> All that being said, I still love his voice and the edge he brings to his music. I will continue to listen to him, I just won't be as likely to watch him.


This sums up exactly how I feel about the whole thing.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I watched the show and loved it - I love all music shows and award shows.  I guess I crave music on TV.  Hey, bring back Don Kirshner's Rock Concert and The Midnight Special!!!

Janet Jackson opening - nice,  but she seemed out of shape.  Not just her figure, but she seemed unable to move as easily as usual - maybe the costume?
Jay-Z and Alicia Keys were awesome - not a lyrically challenging song, but the audience got into it and even I was singing along.  I used to think Jay-Z was a thug, but then saw him interviewed and realized he is quite a talent.  They worked quite well together.  Her solo song was pretty boring except for her flying piano.
Whitney - good to see her healthy, but her time away activities have shot her voice.  She did look and sound better than a few years ago (although her DWTS performance was better).  She'll never be what she once was - a bit sad.
Jennifer Lopez- not a huge fan, but she did bounce back quite quickly when she fell on her butt.  Had to watch the video back & forth so many times.  Unfortunately that was the highlight of her badly lip-synched "performance".
Green Day were spectacular - love them and happy they won award!  We need more rock!!!
Mary J. Blige was great, but is she still relevent?
Eminem & 50-cent didn't do a thing for me.
Black-Eyed Peas were the most entertaining of all the performers, IMO.  They had everything!
Shakira - I don't care if you are on every single ABC show this month - you still are not as talented as your hype.
Kelly Clarkson was in great voice, but the song was a little draggy.  She deserves more.
Carrie Underwood - do all of her songs sound the same or is it me?  She seems to sound the same, but her outfits are going further and further into the tacky zone of "almost see my hootie"!
Keith Urban - great butt!!!
Daughtry - boring and in serious need of more rock!
Lady Gaga - pardon this, but WTF??  Hey, I love out there performances, but I seriously think this is a guy in drag with a bit of talent and a huge marketing/PR team who just fits her into her plastic outfit of the day and rakes in the $$$.
The 2 performances that I anticipated and probably touched me the most were Rihanna's and Adam Lambert's.  Adam was doing what he promised to do - not an American Idol performance!  He was a bit too frantic and wasn't in great voice because of this.  I would rather this than a lip-synched job.  The outlash from the show is so much of a double-standard and I think CBS (and anyone else moaning) should be ashamed of themselves.  I guess gay & fat bashing are the still acceptable realities of life.  His voice was more distracting than his over-the-top performance.
Now, I have been disappointed in the Rihanna music of late - I'm over the auto-tune sound and trying to be uber edgy.  I was far more upset with her group of gun-toting girls/dancers than a anything Adam did, but I guess this type of thing is acceptable and entertainment.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

F1wild - I think you and some others are missing the point that is being objected to here.
I don't care a twit that he kissed a boy on tv (don't especially want to see same sex kissing, but that is my problem).
What I object to is the simulated "


Spoiler



oral sex


".
And I would have been just as concerned about a heterosexual guy using a woman in such a simulation.
And I suspect that all of Adam's defenders would have been less happy with a heterosexual simulation too.

But the good news is that this is America and we can turn off what we object to.
I would have been less concerned if the "performance" had been on MTV where one kinda expects these things.
If music awards shows become "known" for such displays then some of America will stop watching altogether.

That is what the networks are reacting to, I think.
Plus I believe that the performance was against known censor standards.
After all they did delete it on the west coast.

Not trying to stir the pot, just want to make sure that the silent side is heard from.
And certainly not trying to cast any aspersions.
All of us are entitled to like what we like, and say so.
Love this forum and all the members on it.

Just sayin.......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> F1wild - I think you and some others are missing the point that is being objected to here.


Thank you for your post, but I was not missing your point - I just didn't choose to react to it. It's all choice. I feel that is less objectionable to Rihanna's girls with guns image. My choice and I also respect yours.

IMO, enough has been said about the "Adam" thing as there was a whole lot of show beside that.

BTW - *Joe Perry looked AWESOME!!!!!!*


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Shakira - I don't care if you are on every single ABC show this month - you still are not as talented as your hype.


I don't know about how hyped she is or how talented she's supposed to be, but I have to say that the more I've listened to the two songs I have of hers "She Wolf" and "Men In This Town" the more I've come to enjoy the sound of her voice, and the music.



geoffthomas said:


> F1wild - I think you and some others are missing the point that is being objected to here.
> I don't care a twit that he kissed a boy on tv (don't especially want to see same sex kissing, but that is my problem).
> What I object to is the simulated "
> 
> ...


If it's any consolation it appears that ABC is every bit as displeased with Adam as you are as he had two other performances scheduled on ABC, his Jimmy Kimmel Show concert, scheduled for December 17, and Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Rockin' Eve special on December 31, ABC canceled both of them.

Personally, my problem with Adam is that he seems way too obsessed with his image, especially after flipping through the booklet that came with "For Your Entertainment", not to mention that while I liked the album I do think that he could have done better.

I also don't see myself taking the time to watch other awards shows or videos from those shows in the future, I just assume ignore how they act on stage/in front of the camera, and focus on how they sound instead.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Selcien said:


> if it's any consolation it appears that ABC is every bit as displeased with Adam as you are as he had two other performances scheduled on ABC, his Jimmy Kimmel Show concert, scheduled for December 17, and Ryan Seacrest's New Year's Rockin' Eve special on December 31, ABC canceled both of them.


Kinda weird as they just booked him for interview & performance on The View (Hasselbeck's reaction should be worth the watch) although I find this a strange choice- unless they are testing the waters with his spot...then decide later on allowing more of him on the station?

BTW, thanks for standing up for your Shakira cheers - everyone has their own opinion and should be respected.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Kinda weird as they just booked him for interview & performance on The View (Hasselbeck's reaction should be worth the watch) although I find this a strange choice- unless they are testing the waters with his spot...then decide later on allowing more of him on the station?


It was just an article that I stumbled across on yahoo, so I have no idea what's going on.



> BTW, thanks for standing up for your Shakira cheers - everyone has their own opinion and should be respected.


She's a commercial pop artist, that pretty much guarantees that people will be defending her, and people will be doing their best to tear her down, and insult anyone that listens to her music, not to mention that there will be people saying it's not music, can't forget that bit. 

Outside of the technical aspects, which, of course, requires understanding of the technical aspects, there's no way to defend/attack an artist/group/band without it boiling down to who gets the last word in.

What I said was more of a "You know, I actually like her." It's only based on two songs and it's rather surprising to me, but I never realized how serious a lot of the bands I listen to are, she seems to be more along the lines of fun (at least I hope that's her intent...).

Also, the songs are fun in an unexpected way. One of the guys I sometimes work with is a metal-core fan and he so does not want to hear those songs, I knew that you could threaten people with metal songs (make them think you're going to play something they can't stand ), never realized that you could have the same kind of fun with pop songs.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

This is why I like the AMAs and more so the Grammys - exposure of acts we would never know about.  Plus, if you are someone who is stuck in the Celine Dion/Whitney Houston mode of pop music - stay there and don't complain about Them Crooked Vultures, Adam Lambert and anyone else outside the pop radio station.

Music is there for all of us, in every way we could possibly imagine!


----------

